# Monica Belanger, CPC



## MonicaBelanger (Feb 27, 2019)

Please help if anyone can... I am looking for a medical coding job and have no experience in this field. Can anyone please help? I have looked all over the internet and networked with people I know and people I have met; still no luck landing a job. Thank you for any help or advice anyone can give me. Sincerely, Monica...


----------



## deliciatraylor (Jun 24, 2019)

MonicaBelanger said:


> Please help if anyone can... I am looking for a medical coding job and have no experience in this field. Can anyone please help? I have looked all over the internet and networked with people I know and people I have met; still no luck landing a job. Thank you for any help or advice anyone can give me. Sincerely, Monica...


The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


----------



## MonicaBelanger (Jun 29, 2019)

deliciatraylor said:


> The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


Thank you deliciatraylor!!


----------



## leny.lechniak@gmail.com (Jul 2, 2019)

deliciatraylor said:


> The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


Hi @deliciatraylor, thank you for posting this website. I am also looking for a job. My coding experience is through practicode. I keep looking for an opportunity in  coding or anything to let my foot set in the door for a coding job. One of my friend's took my resume and refered me to her friend, so far I haven't recieved any feedback yet. I also got an email from Beaumont hospital to set up an interview as a Registration administrator. However, I had sent a couple of responses based on my availabilty. Unfortunately, I got no reponse till now. I have work from home experience as customer service agent and now I'm currenly working in a contact center for a Medical facility as contact center agent. We take calls from doctors, nurses and patients regarding emergency issues, requesting appointments etc.  My question is, would it be ok to put your name as a referral to place my application on this website? I would greatly appreciate. I am very eager to begin working in coding. I'm definitely hardworking and willing to accept a challenging job. Thank you in advance! 

Leny Lechniak, CPC


----------

